# How tight do your T/C Shockwaves fit??



## p&y finally (Nov 30, 2009)

I took my m/l to the range last week just to make sure everything was still on. On the way I picked up some 200 gr. S.waves to try out. When I loaded it I could barely get it to fit down the barrel. It was TIGHT!! Is this normal?


----------



## ETK (Nov 30, 2009)

My T/C 50 caliber 240 GRAIN mag express sabots load relatively easy with a clean or dirty barrell.  When I say dirty i mean after six to eight shots.  Off subject! Is there a CHRISTIAN BOWHUNTER CHAPTER in my area around Gray, Ga?


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Same as etk. I load 250 shockwaves in a traditions pursuit as well as a TC encore. using the easy glides they come with they slide down the barrel very easily. Are you sure you had the right sabots?


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 30, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> Same as etk. I load 250 shockwaves in a traditions pursuit as well as a TC encore. using the easy glides they come with they slide down the barrel very easily. Are you sure you had the right sabots?



I didnt get the "easy glides" due to the extra cost and not knowing if i'd like them or not so I went with the standard ones. Im shooting a CVA Optima and anything else i've shot out of it loads fairly easy. Once i got the bullet started I had to put my starter on top of the ram rod to keep from hurting my hand. Then it took all i had to get it all the way down the barrel. I think i'll go back with the Hornadys. Anybody around my area want to trade some other 50 cal. bullets for a new pack (-1) of ShockWaves?


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 30, 2009)

ETK said:


> My T/C 50 caliber 240 GRAIN mag express sabots load relatively easy with a clean or dirty barrell.  When I say dirty i mean after six to eight shots.  Off subject! Is there a CHRISTIAN BOWHUNTER CHAPTER in my area around Gray, Ga?



To my knowledge the only chapter in Ga. is in Covington. Check out our website and come visit sometime, we'd love to have you! www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Dec 1, 2009)

harvester crush rib sabot 
I use them in my t/c barrel


----------



## Doyle (Dec 1, 2009)

Save yourself some money. T/C gets its bullets from Hornady.  When the same bullet is sold under the Hornady name, it is cheaper.  I use the Hornady SST with low-drag sabots and they are the exact same bullet as the pointed Shockwaves.  They are cheaper per box and you also get 5 more bullets in each box.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Doyle said:


> Save yourself some money. T/C gets its bullets from Hornady.  When the same bullet is sold under the Hornady name, it is cheaper.  I use the Hornady SST with low-drag sabots and they are the exact same bullet as the pointed Shockwaves.  They are cheaper per box and you also get 5 more bullets in each box.



Yup!! TC shock wave is nothing more than a hornady XTP with an sst tip in it. Only difference is TC has to mark em up a bit in price to make a profit and the shockwaves come with a 2 pedal easy glide sabot and the XTPs come with a 3 pedal sabot. both seem to load about the same to me. shoot the same as well.


----------



## devolve (Dec 1, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> TC shock wave is nothing more than a hornady XTP with an sst tip in it.



According to t/c and hornady the shockwave and sst are the same. the XTP is a completley different bullet design.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 2, 2009)

devolve said:


> According to t/c and hornady the shockwave and sst are the same. the XTP is a completley different bullet design.



I been shootin roundballs sa much here lately I guess I need to brush up on my inline stuff. Because yup yer absolutely right. Just went and dug around in the safe and came up with these couple packs. Says so right there don't it?? (duh!)








I guess for some reason I was thinking it was the XTP (extreme terminal performance) because it's not bonded as hard as the sst. My wife shoots 139gr hornady sst in her 7-08 and if she doesn't hit hard bone on soft animals like deer, she doesn't get much in the way of gaping wounds. hit a shoulder or spine though and you can see through the animal.


----------



## castaway (Dec 3, 2009)

Next year I am going to try the Hornadys, but as far as the shockwaves go they go in the barrel fairly easily for me.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 8, 2009)

I shoot 250gr  t/C shockwaves in my t/c triumph,and they go in the first part of the barrel easy(which it is designed that way)then they are pretty stubborn all the way down..they loaded the same in the omega I had.


----------

